# First Medal - Whahoooooo



## Silverbear (24/5/14)

Thanks @Matthee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (24/5/14)

gratz dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/5/14)

Nice! We'll done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/5/14)

@Wayne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/5/14)

Congrats wayne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/5/14)

Congrats @Wayne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/14)

Well done @Wayne 
Medal is well deserved, you sure are a dedicated member!!
Looking forward to catching up at the JHB vape meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/5/14)

well done @Wayne, definitely well deserved like Silver said  keep up the good work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (26/5/14)

Well done, keep em coming. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

